

Sharp Develops Free-Form Display - pdknsk
http://www.sharp-world.com/corporate/news/140618.html

======
pdknsk
additional pictures:
[http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20140618_653963.html](http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20140618_653963.html)

